# Looking for winter REO snow work



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

I was approached a couple years ago about taking a zone in northern Indiana for snow removal for foreclosed REO properties. At the time my comapny any couldn't take on that large of an area, but now the situation is very different. We have expanded dramatically over the last couple of years and now I would like to take another look into it. That being said if anyone is looking for someone to cover a zone in Northern Indiana please feel free to pm me. Thanks


----------



## Blizzard Girl (Sep 20, 2011)

*Plow drivers needed*

Contact [email protected]


----------

